# Is there a place where I can post my song for a feedback?



## Daniele Nasuti (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi, I'm new here... as in the title I'm looking for a place in this forum where I can post my song for receiving some feedback from people here. Is there a particular place like that?

Thank you!!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jul 14, 2018)

yes, Daniele. Look in the Subforum Members Compositions:
https://www.vi-control.net/community/forums/members-compositions.18/
There you can post pieces and hopefully others will appreciate and give you feedback.


----------



## Daniele Nasuti (Jul 14, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> yes, Daniele. Look in the Subforum Members Compositions:
> https://www.vi-control.net/community/forums/members-compositions.18/
> There you can post pieces and hopefully others will appreciate and give you feedback.


Thank you Alexander!!


----------



## toddkedwards (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi Daniele,

You can join the Composing Made Simple Discord channel: https://discord.gg/qwHZdu4

We have a lot of composers in there that will give your piece constructive feedback.

We hope to see you!

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## Grégory Betton (Aug 7, 2018)

Cool initiative here. I'm in!


----------



## Daniele Nasuti (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you Todd for the invitation but I prefer not to subscribe/login into another app.
Would be simpler and convenient if that kind of conversation was integrated in this forum, so an user like us can immediately access to it without any other passages..

However thank you very much for saying me about this!!


----------



## toddkedwards (Aug 8, 2018)

Daniele Nasuti said:


> Thank you Todd for the invitation but I prefer not to subscribe/login into another app.
> Would be simpler and convenient if that kind of conversation was integrated in this forum, so an user like us can immediately access to it without any other passages..
> 
> However thank you very much for saying me about this!!


Your welcome! You do not need to subscribe to anything, just make a Discord account, but I understand.


----------

